# Gatwick South Terminal to Stratford London



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

Looking for assistance!!please!!!
We are flying (Ryanair) to Gatwick South Terminal on tuesday morning 27th en route to High Street, Stratford, London E15 2NS. Picked Ryanair because they were cheapest. Not sure it was a good decision as I know Stratford is a good 45 minutes away. Can anyone help on the cheapest way to get to our destination from Gatwick. Many thanks

Mary


----------



## Brian76 (22 Jan 2009)

Would be interested in the replies to this too, travelling to Gatwick too next month & will be making my way to hotel in East London.

Easyjet have their own bus service, very cheap @ about £6 each way but their drop off is fulham high st so not much use for east london.

Stansted express is crazy money @ £30 return, its a 35 minute journey ffs.


----------



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

Brian76 said:


> Easyjet have their own bus service, very cheap @ about £6 each way but their drop off is fulham high st so not much use for east london.
> 
> .


 
Thanks Brian,  I'll let my hubby know for the next Chelsea Match.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Jan 2009)

Bus from Gatwick isn't a good option in general ... Gatwick is a long way from central london and the road into the centre isn't very good once you get inside the M25 .. particulary in this case it's no good as the bus wouldn't drop you anywhere close to where you want to go in Stratford.

To get to your location in Stratford I'd recommend that you take a regular train to London Bridge (operated by First Capital connect - should be ~ 4 trains an hour... 2 fast, 2 slow .. the ultimate destination of the trains is usually Bedford) .. Fast trains will get you to London Bridge in just over half an hour

(Don't take the Gatwick Express as it's more expensive, hardly any faster and drops you in Victoria much further from where you need to go)

From London Bridge you can change on to the Jubilee Line Tube to Stratford

You should be able to get a train ticket + travelcard to get you there and cover your travel for the rest of the day for under £15

Journey time probably about 1 hour - maybe a little longer if you get a slower train


----------



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

Thank you so much.  You have saved the day.  I don't think you really are the EvilDoctorK as he wouldn't be so helpful!!!!


----------



## TheShark (22 Jan 2009)

Might be worth your while to forget about Gatwick and book a cheap flight to Stansted , then get the A7 coach direct to Stratford , runs every 30mins from outside the terminal.


----------



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

TheShark said:


> Might be worth your while to forget about Gatwick and book a cheap flight to Stansted , then get the A7 coach direct to Stratford , runs every 30mins from outside the terminal.


 
Flights already booked and paid for I'm afraid.  I will follow EvilDoctorK's direction on this one and get there with not too much fuss.

Thanks everyone.


----------

